# Top 10 Thing I Want in the Next Animal Crossing Game [Video]



## JimmyJacobAC (Mar 8, 2016)

I recommend going to the original link for 1080p 60fps. And yes, I typo'd the title.

What are some things YOU guys want to see in a future AC game? And yes, this is a shameless plug for my new Youtube channel. Expect more Animal Crossing content in the future!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Mar 8, 2016)

I believe if we were to get a new AC then it would be really cool if when someone new was going to plot, Isabelle would want us to directly go to the town hall where you meet the new villager. From then on, you go with the villager and plot where you would like their house. 

 It would also be really cool if like HHD, each villager had a front garden which was entered first before entering the villagers house and customized to each villagers style.

 There should be more PWP's introduced and it would be even better if PWP's could be used in the front gardens.

Customizing your house should be similar to HHD where you can directly move any furniture you have in your characters posession into the room and move it about with the touch screen! 

I really hope some of the Gamecube villagers such as Maddie and Claude who made a return in HHD, return back into the main series games!


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Mar 8, 2016)

SensaiGallade said:


> I believe if we were to get a new AC then it would be really cool if when someone new was going to plot, Isabelle would want us to directly go to the town hall where you meet the new villager. From then on, you go with the villager and plot where you would like their house.
> 
> It would also be really cool if like HHD, each villager had a front garden which was entered first before entering the villagers house and customized to each villagers style.
> 
> ...



Pretty much all points in the video. I actually think it would be better to decide where signboards kind of like the ones from GC-CF that determined where villagers could move in would be placed. That way you don't have to be overly active in their moving-in process, but you could still decide where houses can go.


----------



## Hulaette (Mar 9, 2016)

I think the signboards in the gamecube version was a bunch of clutter. I would very much like to see a feature where you can place your house at the beach or in the forest, or near a bunch of shops and stores kind of like in City Folk.


----------



## FoxFeathers (Mar 9, 2016)

I want to be able to import my villagers and items from ACNL. I love my little guys, I don't wanna loose them nor do I want to abandon them for a new game. ;_;


----------



## uwuzumakii (Mar 12, 2016)

I actually kind of line New Leaf's decorating system. It just feels more _real_ to me. I do agree that the Happy Home Designer way was MUCH more efficient, but I think that is could be both. Allow the player to push and pull things AND let them move the furniture with the touch screen. I also hope that the next version of Animal Crossing is a mix between the GameCube Version and the New Leaf version. The GameCube version was a day by day game, which eventually gets repetitive, but I feel that New Leaf was all about designing. Why not have both?


----------



## Bowie (Mar 12, 2016)

Among other things, what I really want is to be able to grow vegetables.


----------



## Bubblebeam (Mar 12, 2016)

Bowie said:


> Among other things, what I really want is to be able to grow vegetables.



Agreed. I really hope they consider this in the not too distant future.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 12, 2016)

I hope they change how the void works. Like if you streetpass with someone who has animal crossing new leaf the villager could ask you if he or she could move in.


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Mar 13, 2016)

BluePikachu47 said:


> I actually kind of line New Leaf's decorating system. It just feels more _real_ to me. I do agree that the Happy Home Designer way was MUCH more efficient, but I think that is could be both. Allow the player to push and pull things AND let them move the furniture with the touch screen. I also hope that the next version of Animal Crossing is a mix between the GameCube Version and the New Leaf version. The GameCube version was a day by day game, which eventually gets repetitive, but I feel that New Leaf was all about designing. Why not have both?



That's how HHD's system already works. However, your character pushes stuff half a tile at a time. Using the ordinary decorating system in the next game would be a huge mistake.


----------

